# $20 special CCR 2000



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I was looking for something a little bigger than the Powerlite I have at work. Someone had said how bad the Suzuki's were because of expensive ignition coils. Dumped some fresh fuel in her, 3 pulls and up and running. Might put paddles and a belt on her.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

gibbs296 said:


> I was looking for something a little bigger than the Powerlite I have at work. Someone had said how bad the Suzuki's were because of expensive ignition coils. Dumped some fresh fuel in her, 3 pulls and up and running. Might put paddles and a belt on her.


Those are some of the best CCR's Toro made and the Suzuki motor is great. Also if the coil goes bad, you can just get a Nova II electronic ignition module for about 10 bucks and that will solve that issue cheap.
I have a spare suzuki engine right now available for $100 if anyone needs it. Runs perfect, it would actually also make a great bike motor.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i gave one of those to @vinnycom and he made some video's of him fixing it up. i think with the machine i gave him it may have had a combination of a slightly dirty carb and a bad connection between the ignition module and coil. seems to run good once he got it all fixed up
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...sion/143031-toro-ccr2000-rebuild-project.html


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have one . Put several hours into it to get it running well. Then let it sit for 3-4 months and now it won't start.

It's not worth my time. Maybe when I don't anything else to work on.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

The Suzuki motors seem a bit finicky, but plenty powerful. I've had both the lawn mower and the CCR2000 snowblower. If the bottom is not too rusted, then yes I think it is worth getting new paddles and scraper.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

gibbs296 said:


> I was looking for something a little bigger than the Powerlite I have at work. Someone had said how bad the Suzuki's were because of expensive ignition coils. Dumped some fresh fuel in her, 3 pulls and up and running. Might put paddles and a belt on her.


i have had quite a few in my possession over the last couple years. i remember doing 10-12" of light snow one morning it was a blast. i was surprised how well it did. 

If you put some new rubber on it i bet it performs better than you think.


----------

